# Im not the only VICTIM



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

It seems this guy scam multiple people in kijiji ads!

Just like this person posted up a warning!

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...A-Nividia-7900-6200-Socket-W0QQAdIdZ169717498



SUCH A SCAMMER!!!!! and still get away with it!!!!


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

So call him up, pretend like you're buying something else and then when he shows, ask for your money back and give him his defective product.

If all else fails... y'know.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

*Anyone want to help me???!?*

Any big MUSCULAR guys or tall or SCARY person that want to help me out???

I am planning to meet this "FRAUD" again, as buying one of his "JUNK" item and I want to retrieve my lost $25. I want someone to be with me, in case something happen!

If I do retrieve the $25, you can have it, because it's really not about the money anymore! Just want to make sure he doesn't get away with it!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Brian said:


> So call him up, pretend like you're buying something else and then when he shows, ask for your money back and give him his defective product.
> 
> If all else fails... y'know.


want to be my buddy??? in case something happen???

you can earn extra $25!


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Lol, you're too much.

Setup a time and make it happen.

No need for violence though, I'm a pretty small guy


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Brian said:


> Lol, you're too much.
> 
> Setup a time and make it happen.
> 
> No need for violence though, I'm a pretty small guy


No! I am not going to ask you or anybody to beat him up!

I just want protection! AS he stated (I seen him in person) He is a big fat mustache 275lbs guy and I am only 145lbs...

In case if he punch me or something, at least I got someone to be my witness or dial 911 for me


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

If you can find a way to find some of the people he scammed perhaps a few of you can confront him together.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

So very easy to have someone follow a person home after the "transaction", espcially if by public transit. 

Also very easy to find others who have been scammed. Afterall, Kijiji free postings + Kijiji users = seeing posts like the one you saw. 

Then taking planter's advice and putting it all together... 

Of course, I'm just saying...


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

25 bucks and i get to watch someone get punched out!!! sign me up

j/k fishy.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I doubt I will be getting any money back from him, because this is from another victim's reply letter to me

but I want to take a picture of him and expose his UGLY FACE! I got my camera ready!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> Any big MUSCULAR guys or tall or SCARY person that want to help me out???
> 
> I am planning to meet this "FRAUD" again, as buying one of his "JUNK" item and I want to retrieve my lost $25. I want someone to be with me, in case something happen!
> 
> If I do retrieve the $25, you can have it, because it's really not about the money anymore! Just want to make sure he doesn't get away with it!


Buy stock shares in Taser and Wilson Sports Equipment.  I have heard of a self contained shotgun round that fires out of a shotgun which pulsates IIRC every 3-5 seconds for a couple seconds. IIRC that round is in LEO territory. *evil grin* Or you could buy up some disposible cameras and make your own.  You'll pack a 'stunning' punch then in your punch.   



Brian said:


> Lol, you're too much.
> 
> Setup a time and make it happen.
> 
> No need for violence though, I'm a pretty small guy


Lots of small guys form a knee punching army to slow the guy down.    Oddly... a midgit army visual came to mind. ; Not sure why that image came up. LOL Oh the photo op on that one.

Pikachu...I choose you!!

As much as I hate scammers and people not backing up what they sell or being honest with what they're selling I have to say be careful here. You don't know if the guys packing heat, needles, or knives. If you're quick and inside 15 feet you could 'jump the gun' so to say. Outside 15 ft you can be sighted in. This is why cops are very edgy with the spacing because they can be knifed inside that distance before they can fully draw and sight in.

I say go with the user that suggested contacting all others that have been scammed and form a plan to meet the scammer. Don't you have any friends of your own to back you up or call on? You'll want a 'ranger' in the group. Someone who can spot from a distance and make sure you know the area well.

Umm... here is a tip I got from a NYC bike messenger with how some of them dealt with some theives. Also know first hand on this as well. A cheap $5 U-lock for a bike incidently fits around the neck of a person without choking them but thier head can not come out. I know this first hand as I remember while playing with a friend back in the K-9 elementary days I locked a U-lock to their head. From what I understand in NYC they lock the head of the bike theif to a inmoveable object. LOL. What do you say to passersby to explain why you got 'u-locked' to a post.

Takes like 10mins to hacksaw a cheap one while raining like the amazon forest or a few seconds with an angle grinder. The photo op on that is -priceless-.

Bigfishy,

Seriously man.. you may want to eat the cost as a lesson and just buy on sale at a store so you can return and refund if the item is not working/fubar/etc.

Yes buying private and used can have good deals but you don't really have much security/rights IIRC after the sale. If you buy private make sure your stuff works. Hell like I said before bring testing gear with you. Pack a backpack and drop a small cheap car starter with a inverter and test it right then. If it all checks ok then buy it. Just go ghostbusters setup in and test the stuff. All good then pay and walk away. Don't want to hump a small battery for power? Then pack your computer into a bag or cheap/used hockey bag and ask to meet in a library. Hook up the parts and ask nicely if you could use the computer monitor or just plug it into your unit quickly to test.

Internet cafes are also another good place as well. Often they have someone semi-technical in the store and asking to use the monitor is not messing with the actual computer so you may be allowed to do that. You may want to mention buying the smallest amount of online time there as a gesture of good will if they allow you to do that. I've found The Gray Region downtown by Yonge St. & I think near the cross street of the old Maple Leaf Gardens (on Yonge St.) to be a bunch of cool kats down there. I asked kindly and nicely to check on something quickly and they let me for free for some directions. I mean charging for 3-5mins doesn't seem really that good for a quick check on something. Then again if you're planning on staying for 15min+ then yah.. pay for the stay.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

You should make one post next time as opposed to 4 in a row.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Brian said:


> You should make one post next time as opposed to 4 in a row.


 My bad.. was in a haste moving about while typing.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

No worries!

You've been warned... next time is a 10 day suspension.



















I kid.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Brian said:


> No worries!
> 
> You've been warned... next time is a 10 day suspension.
> 
> I kid.


 >_________<;;;


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Why is Patrick wearing a Bra on his head?


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Why is Patrick wearing a Bra on his head?


he was a little frisky and got carried away....with spongebob? lol


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> Why is Patrick wearing a Bra on his head?


Wouldn't fit around his chest?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Why is Patrick wearing a Bra on his head?


No idea. I only know of Spongebob and not the other guy but now I know of his name. I rarely watch that show more then 3 mins if I see it. It was a random image I got of that, that made me giggle so I saved it. Who knows, Patrick may be going drag on the weekends for fun. *shrugs* I just thought it was funny and the 'gasp' caption was funny.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

*WeLL said!*

Well said from James B

This is a response from him, after I "USED" another person to turn him off

@@@@@@@@@ Well, If you are going to live your life by everything that you read on-line ,Good luck then,....It's Real easy to see if a video card works or not ,Plug it in....The person and brother that launched a "Campaign" on Kijiji against me wasn't smart to know that you don't Un plug and then Replug Ram while your computer is Running, (I can't be held responsible for people's Stupidy), I can show the card Working ,But I don't Offer a lifetime guarantee & 24/7 lifetime Support , If you want that , this card sells new for 65$ + installation fee at Tigerdirect...I probably have a 90% satisfaction rating with stuff I sell ... And when I have a Problem with someone , I don't whine and complain and hide behind Kijiji, I go see them Man to Man , But these people are fresh off the boat from India/Pakistan So I guess that's what you get, ....I can't do anything more than install the video card and show it working... @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

An old ATI 9200 series AGP (low end card) worth $65 brand new???? NO WAY!!!! Those are pretty useless nowadays, it might fool a 3 yrs old, but not me! I remember I got the same card 5 - 6 years ago for $100, but that's 5-6 YEARS AGO!!

Even if the card is plug onto a motherboard, it doesn't mean it will function properly until it run on programs

It funny how he said, plug and unplug ram when the computer is on, who is stupid enough to do that? LOL!!!

90% of satisfication with the stuff he sell, over my A**, what a liar! xD

Anyway, I wouldn't bother with him anymore!


----------

